# Question on landing bored / bob traps



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

Is it needed to have a bob trap / landing bored or can you just let the birds out the door? excuse my ignorance im new any comments are appreciated


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

The Europeans flew and currently fly out of open windows or doors in many cases. If you are racing and using an electronic clock, you need to have some way of making them slow down and walk over the antenae. A trap system is not necessarily needed in every case.

Dan


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

I started flying my pigeons by just opening the door, and that worked fine for about 4 months. Then my alpha male decided that he would be tricky: just as all the pigeons had taken their turn at walking back in the door, he would pop out again before I had a chance to close the door...then others would follow him, and suddenly getting them _all_ in the loft at the one time became a game that I tired of very quickly. Putting feed out exacerbated the problem, because by the time all the pigeons waited for the ritual pecking order to file through the door, the first ones in (yes, the alpha male in particular) had got a crop-full of seed and were ready to come back out. Then they thought that they might spend the night on the loft roof since they weren't hungry anymore! I put in a drop trap and that ended the problem - some still pretend that they can't remember how to get in and wait for the door to be opened, but if I ignore them, hunger gets the upper hand and their memory circuits click in. So, see how you go, and if your pigeons start to get smart, be prepared to install a simple drop trap or whatever takes your fancy!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I had the same experience as della. I initially started with open door. The problem is with unruly bird that teaches the rest to do stupid things. You lose control. Traps helps a lot with your sanity. You don't need to have a bob trap. There are other traps such as Belgian drop trap, sputniks trap and "flap" trap. I started with bob trap, then change to drop trap and now sputniks trap.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

You should see my YB's this year. They just love to sit on the loft roof after letting them out to loft fly. I know they're hungry but not hungry enough for the food call to work. Later when I slowly decrease the food available for them throughout the day then hopefully they start trapping right away.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

one problem you may encounter if you just open the door! if its the door you enter in the one day u will have birds you dont want to let out and you want to get into the loft, you open the door and out they go!
i was always told the birds shoulndt come and go out the same door as you


----------

